# Etrex Mounting



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone try using the backpack tether for mounting a Garmin Etrex on the bike?

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/sho...ers-and-clips/backpack-tether/prod114625.html

I read some discussion on the bike mount and wasn't thrilled about it so I went the carry case zip tied thru the belt clip route and it's okay but the case seems a bit loose and sometimes covers the top of the screen

I was thinking the backpack tether looks like a decent option, since I'm running aerobars it should just strap around both tubes, and then has a tether as well


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have no problems with the bike mount. I've used it on 4 different bikes all with different length and shaped stems (I mount it to the stem) the only stem that has given me a bit of a problem was an Easton ec90 stem. It's shaped squarely and has a large taper towards the headset 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Cockpit. Missing the GPS. by Mike, on Flickr

cockpit on the fargo by Mike, on Flickr

Krampus Cockpit by Mike, on Flickr

I use the one off the Garmin site, multiple stem sizes (I have 2 mounts) - for all the bikes I cut a small block of rubber / foam to lift the mount up off the stem just a bit. Works great. Rock solid.

Be sure to add a tether.

I've heard good things about the RAM mounts, but they seem overbuilt for bikes.
RAM Cradle Holder for the Garmin eTrex 10, 20 & 30


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

I have both the Garmin mount and the RAM mount. The Garmin mount is on my road bike and the RAM is on my MTB. 

Garmin: Less obtrusive, holds the unit well, and easy mounting to stem or bars. But I have heard of cases where the GPS units fell off on rough trails. I can see that happening, as it's a slim piece of plastic that slides on and locked in using a somewhat cheapish plastic tab. Still, mine hasn't failed, but it is on a road bike (it does see dirt roads every now and then). I would say if you were to go with a Garmin mount, use a lanyard to secure it to the bike in the event it falls out.

RAM: As said above, super overbuilt. Holds the unit very secure, and personally have several real world experience in crash testing. Hasn't fallen out yet, as it cradles the whole unit and the tab holding it in is much more stout than the Garmin mount (AND it's also easier to use the release tab). It also protects the GPS better, again, due to the mount that wraps around the whole unit. But it is pretty big and cumbersome. Especially if you use the RAM bike mount piece with it. I decided to forego the RAM mount piece and just used zip ties. I did have to wrap the bar with some sort of grippy tape (I used hockey tape) to keep the unit from sliding/rotating. But with two zip ties on there, it held in place even after a spectacular yard sale down the side of a mountain (very remote, so no witnesses!).

Both have pros and cons. If you can handle the sight of a big plastic tumor on your bars, RAM mount is pretty nice. For a low profile look, Garmin mount is best, especially if you aren't using a GPS all the time.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Definitely use a tether... I know from experience.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I was just going to ask a question about a mount for a garmin. It looks like the RAM is the way to go for rough roads and maybe more piece of mind comapred to using the Garmin mount which I believe still connects to the battery cover on new models also (I have a Legend HCx)?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
Then using something like this to secure it. I use a Minoura stem mount extension that has a piece at the end that is about as thick as a 25.4 handlebar so it does not sit directly on my stem.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I'm going to go with the garmin mount and make a tether for it

The ram mount looks super sturdy but with the bikepacking bags and all the other gizmos on my bars it's just too bulky

I made a bridge between my aero bars with the plastic tube that they came mounted on as part of the packaging

I'll post pics when the new garmin mount arrives


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have used that Garmin rail mount for the bigger Oregon 450 and never had a problem with it, aside from some fitment trouble with short stems. I have a Rec-Mounts stem spacer mount with an attachment for the Garmin rail mount, as well as an attachment that will fit an Edge or my Forerunner 310xt

It's a little tall, but it works.


Rec Mounts bike mount for Garmin Oregon 450 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

bmike said:


> Cockpit. Missing the GPS. by Mike, on Flickr


I have the same Garmin mount. Rock solid no matter how rough I hammer downhill. :thumbsup:


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been using the garmin bike mount on my road and mountain bikes for several years now with no issues. Only time that I have ever lost the gps was when the mtb went flipping down a hill side. Also lost my light and me too.

I don't do downhill.

I would buy it again.


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

The cheap low profile extrex mount works well, although I would recommend having some backup tether attachment. My extrex would occasionally bounce off and I finally lost it this weekend, which while not the end of the world still sucks (and I lost it will hike-a-biking to add insult to injury).

The caveat here too is that the way mine mounts to my stem if I fully engaged the locking tab at the bottom (hence making it secure) it would make it almost impossible to get off, so I almost never did that. The downside being of course that you run the risk of it bouncing off and losing your GPS.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

smartsnake said:


> The cheap low profile extrex mount works well, although I would recommend having some backup tether attachment. My extrex would occasionally bounce off and I finally lost it this weekend, which while not the end of the world still sucks (and I lost it will hike-a-biking to add insult to injury).
> 
> The caveat here too is that the way mine mounts to my stem if I fully engaged the locking tab at the bottom (hence making it secure) it would make it almost impossible to get off, so I almost never did that. The downside being of course that you run the risk of it bouncing off and losing your GPS.


did you find it?
if yes, put a bit of foam or rubber under the mount on the stem to give it a little clearance... i had the same problem - but the rubber / spacer helped. and yes, add a tether!

Surly Krampus in Bikepacking Kit by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

I did not. I'm thinking maybe someone else did first. But it was ~5 years old and pretty beat up so an upgrade wasn't the worst thing. Went with the 30 this time. 

Good idea on the foam rubber.


----------



## kq100 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have zipped tied the etrex mount to a Bar Fly Universal mount. I have had not issues for 2 years both summer or winter.


----------

